# Pet Grouse



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Sure enough, they exist.

Ive heard stories and have seen video on old MOOD, etc. shows about friendly grouse.

Last week, based upon a tip, I decided to see for myself.

I was advised to walk a little two track and call. 

Not sure of what call to use, I walked the trail while repeating here bird with a few whistles in between.

Sure enough, 50 yds in I had the lil gal pictured below sitting in my lap as she came running in?

Shared lunch with her a few days later using the same calling techniques. I finished some pizza and provided some sunflower seeds for the bird. 

Interesting behavior, while the bird comes, if I raised a hand toward her, she would aggressively peck at it. Wonder if she had a nest nearby and her behavior was some sort of sacrificial defense, like a wounded Killdeer routine ?

Probably wont be working in that area again for a month or so, perhaps I can call her in again at that time?. 

Great experience!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

That is pretty darn neat!

Now I was wondering if you could call up a nice wide 12 point?


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Thats cool almost makes ya not want to eat em.  almost.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

A truly unforgetable experience! Thanks for sharing it with us...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I had a "pet" grouse living around my house for a couple of years. Would follow me all over the yard, take food from my hands etc. Her favorite game was tag! I would tap her tail and run way, she would chase and peck my heal, then turn and run until I touched her again...you could repeat this for as long as you wanted. she wouldn't let you pet her, but she had no problems sitting on your lap. It was pretty cool but could sometimes be annoying when I was trying to get stuff done outside.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

trout said:


> That is pretty darn neat!
> 
> Now I was wondering if you could call up a nice wide 12 point?


Brings visions of Jethro on the Beverly Hillbillies sitting on a bucket with a bunch of flowers "rabbit hunting" :lol:


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

To cool I have a couple out back never paid much att: to. Maybbe I'll take some bird seed out with me next time.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

That is neat. I like the second photo. Looks like she could do some damage with that beak.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Great pics,
I had one buddy up to me in the fall of 2002. It was was a really neat experiance. Instead of a camera I was deer hunting and had a 30-06. Took a twenty minute break from hunting to play around with him(her).


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

that is very cool. i have some "pet" ducks on my lake that will eat out of my hand too but they wont sit on my lap.

great pics too.

later, dave


----------

